# Preproduction Canon EOS-1D X Exists!



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 1, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/preproduction-canon-eos-1d-x-exists/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/preproduction-canon-eos-1d-x-exists/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/preproduction-canon-eos-1d-x-exists/"></a></div>
<strong>Pretty boxes</strong>


Here’s a picture of some preproduction Canon EOS-1D X cameras arriving for fun times.</p>
<p>This image comes from a forum <a href="http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/canon/1102710-canon-rumour-d1x-delay-super-super-zoom-24-1060mm-patent.html#post7943590" target="_blank">post on clubsnap</a> and the poster mentions they’ll have to give them back when the production units come. They also won’t be allowed to post images from the camera on the web.</p>
<div id="attachment_10073" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 441px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/7314478926_4585487b9f_c.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-10073" title="1dxbox" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/7314478926_4585487b9f_c-431x575.jpg" alt="" width="431" height="575" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">1dx, 2dx, 3dx & more!</p></div>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/canon/1102710-canon-rumour-d1x-delay-super-super-zoom-24-1060mm-patent.html#post7943590" target="_blank">CS</a>]</p>
<p><em>thanks CCJ</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## lexonio (Jun 1, 2012)

If only I could get my hands on one of these... Patience, must exercise patience... :-(


----------



## facedodge (Jun 1, 2012)

What does it smell like?


----------



## Zouk (Jun 1, 2012)

facedodge said:


> What does it smell like?



Abandonment.


----------



## EYEONE (Jun 1, 2012)

Zouk said:


> facedodge said:
> 
> 
> > What does it smell like?
> ...



:


----------



## crasher8 (Jun 1, 2012)

It smells like mid life crisis spirit


----------



## AlicoatePhotography (Jun 1, 2012)

What good is this? You can take photos for upcoming events, but you can't post them anywhere? What if by some wild chance someone actually took a good photo? Then what would you do?


----------



## hhelmbold (Jun 1, 2012)

smells like moth balls... been in storage since October ;D


----------



## hhelmbold (Jun 1, 2012)

AlicoatePhotography said:


> What good is this? You can take photos for upcoming events, but you can't post them anywhere? What if by some wild chance someone actually took a good photo? Then what would you do?



I still believe (and pray) that these cameras are for the photographers to get used to the camera's settings before shooting at the big events with the actual production camera. So if Canon tells a photographer you can use the pre-production unit to "train" for the olympics but you can't post any photos, it is the photographer's own fault if he shoots a winner with the wrong camera before the olympics. I think Canon is doing everything they can to have the final product in the hands of these photographers that are getting pre-production units, and this is their way of saying we do actually care...


----------



## kevinmphoto (Jun 1, 2012)

Maybe??? I'm thinking the photographers just have to agree to blank out the exif info. For example:
http://img.timeinc.net/mobile/si/si_photo_mobile_prod/2012_potd/2012/05/pi_20120601010209_potd-20120531-06.jpg

Taken by: Gero Breloer
http://vimeo.com/gerobreloer

He also has done work for Canon recently: http://bildpresse2010.wordpress.com/2012/03/26/canon-road-show-2012-in-munchen-mit-gero-breloer/

Maybe...


----------



## Halocastle (Jun 1, 2012)

This is more about the new 600EX-RT, but he is using a 1DX.

Tyler Stableford Canon 1DX and Canon 600-EX-RT Speedlite Demo on Vimeo.mp4


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Jun 1, 2012)

dont mind me... 

*casually walks away with a box full of 1dx*


----------



## SuperCrazySamurai (Jun 1, 2012)

Stupid question here.....why are these "pre-production" models in (at least what looks like) retail boxes and why so many? Wouldn't pre-production models just come in old (1dmk4 or 1dsmk3) boxes? Why waist time in making fancy boxes? Other photogs like Frits van Eldik that got pre-production models, just had the canon rep drop it off at their studio....just curious..


----------



## Freshprince08 (Jun 1, 2012)

I expected the boxes to have flashing lights on them, sing, dance, make purrrrrrring noises as you walk past.... something!


----------



## Pompo (Jun 2, 2012)

SuperCrazySamurai said:


> Stupid question here.....why are these "pre-production" models in (at least what looks like) retail boxes and why so many? Wouldn't pre-production models just come in old (1dmk4 or 1dsmk3) boxes? Why waist time in making fancy boxes? Other photogs like Frits van Eldik that got pre-production models, just had the canon rep drop it off at their studio....just curious..



why so many I have no idea, finished boxes... why Not? The cameras might be ready for final rollout and their shape and size aren't gonna be changed anyway, so the packaging 's been done, the rest may just be firmware or fine tuning which will not change the body size and shape.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 2, 2012)

"They also won’t be allowed to post images from the camera on the web."

So PJs are going use them for Euro 2012 and the Olympics and then not be able to show any images they take. Boy their websites and editors will LOVE those results. So Bob what'd you get for us from the last game? Nothing printable or showable? Cool.

;D ;D ;D


----------



## Shnookums (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh well... what we have here. I seriously don't understand. What is the "thing" Canon is suppose to be fixing with the 1Dx cameras?

1) If the problem with the 1Dx was purely a mass production problem, these camera we see in the box would be the final cameras and not pre-production models.

2) If it was a simple firmware only issue, they would release it anyway because a lot of people have already used them without major prod... And fix the small software problem via a patch, later.

3) If there was anything seriously wrong with the pre-prod cams, they would never send some to pro photog for Olympics and Euro 2012. Anyway, what pro photog would trust a camera on the job if they know the 1Dx have serious flaw.

4) That leaves only one thing in my mind... They are not fixing something nor having production problem. They are changing or upgrading something in the hardware, not software.

What is it? I dunno. Could be something minor like bigger memory buffer or it could be something major like f/8 support, red AF point in AI servo, etc... Your guess is as good as mine...

In any case, waiting sucks...


----------



## sanj (Jun 2, 2012)

I agree with some on this thread: These do not look like pre-production cameras. No, they don't.


----------



## pwp (Jun 2, 2012)

A lot of countries and corporations run their financial year from 1 July to 31 June. So we are reaching the end of the financial year. Corporate accounting is a complex thing. For example if a news organisation had 30 1DX bodies on pre-order, and placed their purchase in _this _financial year, it messes things up for them if the transaction doesn't happen until after 31 June. 

The 1DX bodies that are shipping now are handmade specials which in part fulfill contractual obligations. When the regular 1DX bodies start rolling off the production lines, these handmade specials will be returned to Canon and replaced with shipping versions. This is fact.

PW


----------



## DzPhotography (Jun 2, 2012)

Those boxes are empty. They don't have a delay on the packaging.... :


----------



## cycomachead (Jun 2, 2012)

sanj said:


> I agree with some on this thread: These do not look like pre-production cameras. No, they don't.


They don't need to look like anything, but I'm sure they're still preproduction because the body has been done for a while I'd assume. It feels great when you use it - the best of any Canon DSLR I've held. I think they're really just trying to fine tune the operation and firmware. When I ask Canon guys whether the AF features and configuration will be the same between 1Dx and 5D3 and they're hesitant to confirm anything with the firmware and features that hasn't publicly been said. I think they're doing all the can to make sure operation is perfect.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 3, 2012)

As this is a rumors forum, is nobody else curious about why two of the boxes in the OP picture have a round green sticker and the other two are just plain white (stickerless)?

Wonder what the difference is....


----------



## rpt (Jun 3, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> As this is a rumors forum, is nobody else curious about why two of the boxes in the OP picture have a round green sticker and the other two are just plain white (stickerless)?
> 
> Wonder what the difference is....



The white ones have the light leak fixed


----------



## flipfreak (Jun 3, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> As this is a rumors forum, is nobody else curious about why two of the boxes in the OP picture have a round green sticker and the other two are just plain white (stickerless)?
> 
> Wonder what the difference is....



Its all the same color and its in gold. The color doesnt show up in the snap.


----------



## Tcapp (Jun 3, 2012)

CatfishSoupFTW said:


> dont mind me...
> 
> *casually walks away with a box full of 1dx*



Is that a sniper's lazer sight i see on your head?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 3, 2012)

rpt said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > As this is a rumors forum, is nobody else curious about why two of the boxes in the OP picture have a round green sticker and the other two are just plain white (stickerless)?
> ...




Post of the day right there!


----------



## iaind (Jun 5, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> As this is a rumors forum, is nobody else curious about why two of the boxes in the OP picture have a round green sticker and the other two are just plain white (stickerless)?
> 
> Wonder what the difference is....



The white ones are for Euro 2012 and the green ones for the Olympics


----------



## SuperCrazySamurai (Jun 6, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> As this is a rumors forum, is nobody else curious about why two of the boxes in the OP picture have a round green sticker and the other two are just plain white (stickerless)?
> 
> Wonder what the difference is....



Could be the firmware version.


----------



## DB (Jun 6, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> As this is a rumors forum, is nobody else curious about why two of the boxes in the OP picture have a round green sticker and the other two are just plain white (stickerless)?
> 
> Wonder what the difference is....



The White sticker ones are the "Pre-Pre-Pre-Production" bodies, the round Green sticker are; "Pre-Pre-Production", and soon there will be 1DX boxes with a Blue sticker on them and these will be the final "Pre-Production" cameras for the Olympics and Euro 2012. Please don't ask me what color sticker the 2013 'Production' version will have on its packaging......sounds like a Monty Python sketch (eh sorry Canon)


----------

